# Nuova Simonelli Oscar - My first HX machine



## joey24dirt

Firstly..... huge thanks to @Missy for dropping this off for me while going to collect her new machine, really appreciated.

So I gather this particular machine has a little bit of a forum history which I'm hoping is a good thing 

I've never had a HX machine so I'm hoping this thread can help me with any hints and tips I may need.

Here's the machine in all its plastic glory 










First impressions... yep lots of plastic and bigger than I expected. When Missy opened the boot to reveal the box I was a little bit surprised haha. Once on the kitchen counter though I can see it fitting well, especially next to the mazzer.

So where do I go from here? I'd quite like to do a bit of a refurb and fully strip down, clean up and replace gaskets/seals etc. The pump is possibly starting to struggle so I'll replace that. Are there any other worthwhile mods to do whilst it's stripped? I'd love to covert the steam knob to a paddle and et a longer steam arm.

For the look of the machine I'd maybe go for a Matt black paint job or even give it a full lego makeover. I keep threatening to do that so this maybe the machine to do it with. It's quite boxy so could work well.


----------



## rob177palmer

Looking forward to following this thread - congratulations


----------



## kennyboy993

Good to have you in the HX gang joey - can only be good news for us.

I've heard good things about the Oscar - the plastic disguising a very capable machine.


----------



## Missy

And since you are a DTP fan manky plastic is just the thing!


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> And since you are a DTP fan manky plastic is just the thing!


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Good to have you in the HX gang joey - can only be good news for us.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Oscar - the plastic disguising a very capable machine.


Thanks mate. We will see how it goes. I had a quick go with the steam last night and was blown away, not literally, but you know what I mean so much power!


----------



## kennyboy993

I love HXs - I love the history, the steam power, learning to use flushing as a way to master the machine...... I wouldn't change mine


----------



## kennyboy993

Hope I can help though my experience is with e61 group head though perhaps of some value


----------



## lake_m

Hey! Congratulations on the new machine Joey! Been away for a while, I see things are moving on in the coffee world.


----------



## Deansie26

You will love the heat exchanger joey, nice machine


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> Hey! Congratulations on the new machine Joey! Been away for a while, I see things are moving on in the coffee world.


Hi mate I did wonder where you had been haha. Hope all is well


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Hope I can help though my experience is with e61 group head though perhaps of some value


Thanks I'll be tapping you up for advice plenty no doubt


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> You will love the heat exchanger joey, nice machine


Cheers mate. What machine are you on now?


----------



## Deansie26

joey24dirt said:


> Cheers mate. What machine are you on now?


Still the Elektronica, don't think I'll change that for a long time. I remember going from the baby gaggia to Elektronica though, so good nit having to faff about with heating and down for milky drinks, total pain in the back side lol.


----------



## igm45

Nice one Joey.

You'd become a bit of a demi-god in the DTP world on here, today is a sad day for the cult following DTP (many on your recommendation hehe).

In other news, come on in to the hx world. We welcome you with open arms...


----------



## joey24dirt

igm45 said:


> Nice one Joey.
> 
> You'd become a bit of a demi-god in the DTP world on here, today is a sad day for the cult following DTP (many on your recommendation hehe).
> 
> In other news, come on in to the hx world. We welcome you with open arms...


I'm still keeping the DTP, don't worry haha. It will either stay at home or come to work with me


----------



## fatboyslim

I fully expect you to add pressure profiling and at least one k-type thermoprobe to this beauty









Why not upgrade rather than replace the pump if possible?


----------



## joey24dirt

fatboyslim said:


> I fully expect you to add pressure profiling and at least one k-type thermoprobe to this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not upgrade rather than replace the pump if possible?


Haha we can see how it goes. What pump would I be looking for?


----------



## fatboyslim

joey24dirt said:


> Haha we can see how it goes. What pump would I be looking for?


A big one


----------



## lake_m

Does this mean a NS Oscar owners club Joey??







Always liked the Oscar, it may be plasticy but it's got it where it counts! Have you sorted your 58mm tampers yet??


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Haha we can see how it goes. What pump would I be looking for?


A triple expansion steam pump perhaps? Admittedly they are a touch on the large size.


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> Does this mean a NS Oscar owners club Joey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked the Oscar, it may be plasticy but it's got it where it counts! Have you sorted your 58mm tampers yet??


First thing I did ha


----------



## joey24dirt

So new machine obviously means research, and lots of it.

First on my list I think will be to change the steam valve. I love the idea of a steam paddle. From what I've found so far it's looking like the NS machines are pretty similar, so hopefully I can just order up a genuine NS steam paddle like below....










Or I could trail through the net to see if there are any used parts available slightly cheaper.


----------



## kennyboy993

It's started already......


----------



## MildredM

Whooooo! Congrats! It's going to be exciting to see what you do with your new machine


----------



## joey24dirt

I just can't help myself. I may as well just accept the fact that I'm going to be all in with this haha. It's just who I am


----------



## lake_m

Great idea Joey! If if doesn't fit, I'm sure you can find a way to 'make it fit'! - BTW steam paddles are the dogs


----------



## 9719

A little bit of inspiration for you! 






I'll have a single cylinder version please


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> Great idea Joey! If if doesn't fit, I'm sure you can find a way to 'make it fit'! - BTW steam paddles are the dogs


£150 new I think!! Definitely have to make it work for that money.


----------



## joey24dirt

mines_abeer said:


> A little bit of inspiration for you!


That's insane!!


----------



## John Yossarian

Great news Joey! This is a great machine built to last (having said that the vib pump obviously failed but this is a cheap replacement). You will enjoy the project and then the coffee coming out of it.

On top of that another NS machine has just been refurbished so lots of momentum going on.

Oscar has always been on my radar but something would come along and I would miss it. I am a big fan of the NS machines and I can only say welcome to the club







.

If I could be of any help, please do not hesitate to ask.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

John


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> Great news Joey! This is a great machine built to last (having said that the vib pump obviously failed but this is a cheap replacement). You will enjoy the project and then the coffee coming out of it.
> 
> On top of that another NS machine has just been refurbished so lots of momentum going on.
> 
> Oscar has always been on my radar but something would come along and I would miss it. I am a big fan of the NS machines and I can only say welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If I could be of any help, please do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


Thank you John. These are a different thing altogether compared to my little sage, but I want to try and do it right so I'll need all the help and advice I can get


----------



## Missy

I feel like I've enabled an addict .


----------



## Jony

Missy said:


> I feel like I've enabled an addict .


Yep your a enabler.


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> I feel like I've enabled an addict .


You have!!


----------



## joey24dirt

So, as suggested in another thread, it was time to get the Oscar warmed up and ready to make a drink.

First problem was getting the grounds into my pf and knowing an accurate weight. Please bear in mind that while trying to do this my other half was asking me about this years planned trip darn sarf, so I was a little distracted.

So yeah back to the grounds/pf dilemma. My grinder won't accept the pf with the spouts on so I took them off, but then my scales wouldn't accept the pf without spouts so had to faff on putting them back on. Long and short of it is I had an unknown dose.

Worst part is that right in front of me was a ramekin screaming out to be used. It's right there, in the mazzer grounds tray. Idiot!! Like I say I was distracted.

Obviously the shot gushed through and was completely written off. At this point I just wanted coffee so I brewed the shot on the DTP and went to the Oscar for steam, which again was a disaster.

Definitely a bit of a beast to be tamed after using the DTP for so long. Also this confirmed to me that yes I would like lever steam for this machine as that steam knob is a pain haha.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> So, as suggested in another thread, it was time to get the Oscar warmed up and ready to make a drink.
> 
> First problem was getting the grounds into my pf and knowing an accurate weight. Please bear in mind that while trying to do this my other half was asking me about this years planned trip darn sarf, so I was a little distracted.
> 
> So yeah back to the grounds/pf dilemma. My grinder won't accept the pf with the spouts on so I took them off, but then my scales wouldn't accept the pf without spouts so had to faff on putting them back on. Long and short of it is I had an unknown dose.
> 
> Worst part is that right in front of me was a ramekin screaming out to be used. It's right there, in the mazzer grounds tray. Idiot!! Like I say I was distracted.
> 
> Obviously the shot gushed through and was completely written off. At this point I just wanted coffee so I brewed the shot on the DTP and went to the Oscar for steam, which again was a disaster.
> 
> Definitely a bit of a beast to be tamed after using the DTP for so long. Also this confirmed to me that yes I would like lever steam for this machine as that steam knob is a pain haha.


mmmmm. I also have had a bit of a play over the last day or two with my Oscar II. Dialling in the coffee has definitely been harder than my grinder at work, for sure. Managed to get a good shot pulled but was doing that on some old crappy beans I was using for dialling the grinder in. Moved over to some nice La Cabra beans and viola! I was pulling a watery mess at 1:4. Horrible.

Back to square one I go. On the flip side, I steamed some milk for a hot chocolate - wow. That's probably the easiest microfoam i've ever conjured up! (coming from a rather overly-powerful steam wand at work, I found the Oscar easy enough







)


----------



## joey24dirt

Paint ordered. 2 x plastic primer and 2 x matt black. Should look pretty stealth so hopefully I can slip it onto the kitchen worktop without anyone noticing.

Also took the cover off to expose its private parts 

The machine is officially in refurb mode!


----------



## lake_m

Is that coffee on the bottom of the steel plate? Needs a good scrub lad!


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> Is that coffee on the bottom of the steel plate? Needs a good scrub lad!


Where are you looking? Towards the back of the machine/top of the photo? If that's where you mean it's the boiler insulation. It's an adhesive foam sticker type affair that has started to crumble. Going to order some of that also eventually


----------



## lake_m

joey24dirt said:


> Where are you looking? Towards the back of the machine/top of the photo? If that's where you mean it's the boiler insulation. It's an adhesive foam sticker type affair that has started to crumble. Going to order some of that also eventually


Aah, I see. I was looking where the steam pipe enters the boiler. Didn't realise it was the boiler.


----------



## Missy

lake_m said:


> Is that coffee on the bottom of the steel plate? Needs a good scrub lad!


Oi! Cheeky... I stuck the hoover inside before I took it over! (Though it does seem to gather stuff in through the vents on top... So it's likely pretty grubby further in!)

Don't open the steam all the way... It might might pin you to the far wall. 

Looking forward to seeing the refurb, and a potential steam lever... Lots of pictures please!


----------



## spoxehub

Some of that looks familiar.....!


----------



## Tsangpa

Here's one that's had a lever steam mod just to give you an idea






Not the prettiest mod, but effective.


----------



## Tsangpa

ohms said:


> mmmmm. I also have had a bit of a play over the last day or two with my Oscar II. Dialling in the coffee has definitely been harder than my grinder at work, for sure. Managed to get a good shot pulled but was doing that on some old crappy beans I was using for dialling the grinder in. Moved over to some nice La Cabra beans and viola! I was pulling a watery mess at 1:4. Horrible.
> 
> Back to square one I go. On the flip side, I steamed some milk for a hot chocolate - wow. That's probably the easiest microfoam i've ever conjured up! (coming from a rather overly-powerful steam wand at work, I found the Oscar easy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Did you get the OPV mod on the Oscar 2? If not then the shots can be a little erratic


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Oi! Cheeky... I stuck the hoover inside before I took it over! (Though it does seem to gather stuff in through the vents on top... So it's likely pretty grubby further in!)
> 
> Don't open the steam all the way... It might might pin you to the far wall.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the refurb, and a potential steam lever... Lots of pictures please!


I will do. Thanks for the advice. I'm trying to price up the lever as cheap as I can for now before just buying the kit haha


----------



## spoxehub

Looks like the valve of the steam wand is the common NS part, so should be a doddle to swap out for a lever. The trick would be modding the case I guess.

Ah. Now I have watched the vid, that mod is effective but looks like crap. I'd blank the dial hole in the case and fit the older steam valve type from the MAC/Premier series which sits under the lip of the case. It'd hide the cosmetics a bit better.


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Looks like the valve of the steam wand is the common NS part, so should be a doddle to swap out for a lever. The trick would be modding the case I guess.
> 
> Ah. Now I have watched the vid, that mod is effective but looks like crap. I'd blank the dial hole in the case and fit the older steam valve type from the MAC/Premier series which sits under the lip of the case. It'd hide the cosmetics a bit better.


That's good news that it's looking common haha. I'll have to think of something so it looks better than in the vid. I'm planning on making a new switch panel so I could try incorporate it better. I'm a long way off that though lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Found this on the bay.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F231555681072

Different style to the other one but half the cost.


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> Found this on the bay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F231555681072
> 
> Different style to the other one but half the cost.


That's the one mate.


----------



## spoxehub

Just so you can see the common part (unnumbered) at the bulkhead end of the valve


----------



## chip_kara

Machine looks like a great project Joey, looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Just so you can see the common part (unnumbered) at the bulkhead end of the valve
> 
> View attachment 32248


Awesome thanks mate. Is that a good price that I've found or do you know of anywhere cheaper?


----------



## spoxehub

I'd say it's a reasonable second hand price. The steam wand on it's own as a replacement part from ES is £55.....!!! Ballpark about £80-90 to build a new one from replacement parts I'd say.

Steam wand does look a bit rusty/chrome flaked off in that pic on ebay mind.


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> I'd say it's a reasonable second hand price. The steam wand on it's own as a replacement part from ES is £55.....!!! Ballpark about £80-90 to build a new one from replacement parts I'd say.
> 
> Steam wand does look a bit rusty/chrome flaked off in that pic on ebay mind.


I'm sure it's listed as new so I'll have to check again. I can see you getting lots a questions from me in the near future haha


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> I'm sure it's listed as new so I'll have to check again. I can see you getting lots a questions from me in the near future haha


Ah right. Could just be the lighting.

No worries, fire any questions over mate. I'll try my best based on recent experience!


----------



## ohms

Tsangpa said:


> Did you get the OPV mod on the Oscar 2? If not then the shots can be a little erratic


No, not yet. It's something I plan to do in the future - but i'll see how I go just now. I've heard that the machine runs a little high (14-15bar?), so I guess that makes sense to bring it down!

Did you do it?


----------



## Tsangpa

ohms said:


> No, not yet. It's something I plan to do in the future - but i'll see how I go just now. I've heard that the machine runs a little high (14-15bar?), so I guess that makes sense to bring it down!
> 
> Did you do it?


I had it done when I bought it from Elektros, but you should be able to pick up the kits from ebay. I think Youtube has a vid on how to do it. Shots are very consistent once the grinder is dialled in , so well worth it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Keeping it simple for tonight. Well I had to start somewhere....



















Polished up the brass shower plate. It's in good shape still so pointless ordering a new one.

I've also started to tear the machine down. Pictures will follow tomorrow once I have the last plastic panel off. They will be going through to dish washer, then sand, prime and paint.


----------



## John Yossarian

A very impressive first step and shiny too







.

Seriously Joey you will have great time doing it.

Cheers

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

there you go.....


----------



## joey24dirt

Mrboots2u said:


> there you go.....


Thanks boots I'd seen this video but hadn't had chance to watch it yet. I will on my lunch break


----------



## joey24dirt

Possibly one of the toughest videos I've endured! Lol. That guys voice!


----------



## John Yossarian

I am with you







. And 1 hour 18 minutes. WOW this is a long video. But get to know the steam wand replacement eventually.


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> I am with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And 1 hour 18 minutes. WOW this is a long video. But get to know the steam wand replacement eventually.


Yes which is probably one of the most simple jobs too 

I think tonight I'll be getting the boiler out and the rest of the copper parts to be soaked/cleaned. Can they just be put in some puly descaler? Will they be ok?


----------



## Jony

I think you can use Citric Acid its not as tough but should do the job, I hope I'm right.


----------



## joey24dirt

Right then, the casing is off and is currently being cleaned....










Hoping to be in and out before the other half realises!

Boiler has been stripped out and is currently having a soak in puly. Looks in ok condition with a few of the fittings gone a bit furry and at some point in its life it's had a knock maybe as one of the T piece fittings was bent in on the boiler. Had to just tweak it back out. The joys of soft copper.

















Also decided to stay super organised with my fixings....










Should make for an easier rebuild with nothing leftover.

Currently online looking for seal kits and some new insulation. With regards to the steam lever mod, I may have to wait for that as it's pretty expensive. Need to get a few more skate handles sold to pay for the expensive kit I have seen haha


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hi joey - I hope those screws and bolts are going through the pulycaf as well and the boiler gets polished just for the shiggles


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi joey - I hope those screws and bolts are going through the pulycaf as well and the boiler gets polished just for the shiggles


I bloody forgot didn't I haha. I have a mini buffing wheel for the dremel so I'll see how that works out. I was going to message you to see how long I should soak them for. They've been in all night.... I'm about to check them... I hope it hasn't all just melted away

So I've found my old heating element has been replaced by some hot dogs ....










The boiler is looking great


----------



## jimbojohn55

tempting to get a mandrel and buffing wheel set plus some grades of polish, http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints-body-repair/rust-removal-treatment/policraft-steel-stainless-steel-polishing-kit?_br_psugg_q=metal+polishing+kit

go on spoil yourself, on the other hand once the casings on no one will know , but you and the forum.

re cleaning the screws 5 mins soak in puly and a tooth brush


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> tempting to get a mandrel and buffing wheel set plus some grades of polish, http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints-body-repair/rust-removal-treatment/policraft-steel-stainless-steel-polishing-kit?_br_psugg_q=metal+polishing+kit
> 
> go on spoil yourself, on the other hand once the casings on no one will know , but you and the forum.
> 
> re cleaning the screws 5 mins soak in puly and a tooth brush


Ah yeah that would be cool. I wonder if I could do the octofunnel with that. I've got a Halfords trade card so might get a bit more off.

I'll do those screws and bolts tonight.

Check out the boiler internals....










The perfectionist in me is saying there's still a couple of scaley bits left... but the knackered part of me is saying don't be so chuffing silly, it's fine.

I still didn't order seals last night so I'll have another look today.


----------



## joey24dirt

So I've got the casing taped together to keep it in one piece. The plan was to take it to work and key it down ready for paint, but Amazon had other ideas by delivering my parcel (containing paint and wet/dry paper) to a neighbour. Bit early to go knocking I think.

So it's staying at home. It's a big bigger than i'm used to..


----------



## Missy

Watch a "how to descale" video before you decide to leave those bits... The only "recommended" way is to send it back for the boiler removing. And as I understand it scale is attracted to scale, so getting rid of all of it will give you another ten years of not needing to descale.


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Watch a "how to descale" video before you decide to leave those bits... The only "recommended" way is to send it back for the boiler removing. And as I understand it scale is attracted to scale, so getting rid of all of it will give you another ten years of not needing to descale.


Too late haha. They had a 6 hour bath then a fresh water wash to remove any puly. Looks ok though so fingers crossed I haven't killed it.


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> Too late haha. They had a 6 hour bath then a fresh water wash to remove any puly. Looks ok though so fingers crossed I haven't killed it.


Ah no I'm suggesting that you go at it harder, get the scourers out... Maybe get a few small scale eating piranhas.... You don't want to be doing it again any time soon... Because the *only* way to do it is what you've just done... (Which is why it's never been done!!)


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Ah no I'm suggesting that you go at it harder, get the scourers out... Maybe get a few small scale eating piranhas.... You don't want to be doing it again any time soon... Because the *only* way to do it is what you've just done... (Which is why it's never been done!!)


Ah ok I get you now (still tired) yeah I had a scourer in the go last night and again this morning in the outside but didn't do anything with the inside.

I may give it another soak then later tonight. Or actually what I will do is strip down the solenoid valves and do them all together. It's going to be gleaming by the end of it all I can't wait.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> So it's staying at home. It's a big bigger than i'm used to..


Doesn't look like a problem, there's still quite a few inches of worktop space left there


----------



## John Yossarian

Hi Joey my lazy way of descaling is by employing 10% citric acid solution at 60-70deg C. Leave it for a couple of hours and you would not need any mechanical action whatsoever. It will dissolve all carbonates to citrates and off you go.

I hope it is is not too late. Unfortunately I am away from home in case you need some citric acid but you can easily find it even in Asda although they use it for cooking there.

Things are coming nicely together. I read what you said that it was bigger than expected. The difference in the cup will be bigger too







.

Cheers

Johns


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> Hi Joey my lazy way of descaling is by employing 10% citric acid solution at 60-70deg C. Leave it for a couple of hours and you would not need any mechanical action whatsoever. It will dissolve all carbonates to citrates and off you go.
> 
> I hope it is is not too late. Unfortunately I am away from home in case you need some citric acid but you can easily find it even in Asda although they use it for cooking there.
> 
> Things are coming nicely together. I read what you said that it was bigger than expected. The difference in the cup will be bigger too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Johns


Thank you John that's very kind. I'll persevere with the puly as it's working better than I expected, and I'm in no rush so I'll keep at my steady pace. Definitely enjoying the process so far


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Doesn't look like a problem, there's still quite a few inches of worktop space left there


I'm starting to feel guilty about the DTP. Poor thing feels like it's getting bullied


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I'm starting to feel guilty about the DTP. Poor thing feels like it's getting bullied


It almost looks like you could mount the dtp on the cup warmer.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> It almost looks like you could mount the dtp on the cup warmer.


Hah yes! Probably could. Would that make it a 2 group machine then?


----------



## joey24dirt

Paint!! Oh and a box of various sanding sheets.










Now this is a plea for help for all of you interested in this project.

DO NOT LET ME RUSH THIS STAGE! 

The last thing I painted plastic was a disaster so I want to do this right.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Paint!! Oh and a box of various sanding sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a plea for help for all of you interested in this project.
> 
> DO NOT LET ME RUSH THIS STAGE!
> 
> The last thing I painted plastic was a disaster so I want to do this right.


Lots of thin coats gives a better finish than a few quick ones.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Lots of thin coats gives a better finish than a few quick ones.


That was the plan. It just peeled off the last thing I did. To be fair it was a play kitchen for the kids so it didn't stand a chance really. Mrs Dirt with her bright ideas eh?!


----------



## grumpydaddy

I reckon kids stuff needs 25 grit then underseal before you colour it


----------



## joey24dirt

grumpydaddy said:


> I reckon kids stuff needs 25 grit then underseal before you colour it


6 coats of hammerite for the finish should have done the trick


----------



## joey24dirt

Right then. This little check valve is knackered










10mm diameter but the lowest I can find on the bay is a 15mm. Am I hell paying £40 for a full new unit. Any ideas?


----------



## grumpydaddy

http://www.johnsonvalves.co.uk/check-valves/check-valves-spring-loaded/ maybe


----------



## joey24dirt

grumpydaddy said:


> http://www.johnsonvalves.co.uk/check-valves/check-valves-spring-loaded/ maybe


I think I'll be going down that route. I've found the part I need though on the elektros website. Not sure about postage from there...but anyway they offer an "upgrade kit" for the check valve. It's basically what my plan b was if I couldn't get the original bits.

I have a local hydraulic supplier so I'll head there and get one made up. Thanks for looking though


----------



## joey24dirt

£10 later and I have a new check valve assembly on the way...

















I did notice that the steam valve also had a little plastic non return in the line. It looked ok so I'll leave it be. Planning on changing to lever so pointless worrying about it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sneaky hour at work....










First impressions are hmmm not sure. Looks better than the photo and I have to imagine it with additional stainless drip tray and bling leds shining down on to it. Started to think and all black lego casing would've been a better, easier option. Could have built it to reveal the brewhead a little like an E61 machine, exposing its naughty bits haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Quick primer session at work also. Should look something like this when it's done but a little bit shinier










Didn't want to get too carried away with work. Transporting freshly painted panels in a van isn't a good idea. Now they are home I'll do a little more.


----------



## Missy

How will you know what the buttons/lights do?!?


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> How will you know what the buttons/lights do?!?


I took a photo of the buttons so plan to mark it somehow. Not really sure lol. I could get new switches. One red for switch on and one green for brew. Could work


----------



## jimbojohn55

or buy laser jet transfer paper and make your own


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> or buy laser jet transfer paper and make your own


That'd work best if done before the clear coat so it won't rub off when you're dusting.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sounds good. Off to google I go.....

I suppose if that doesn't work I could laminate instructions and stick them to the wall. Eventually I would learn them.

Speaking of instructions. I'd read in a manual that when you start up you're meant to open the steam valve?


----------



## grumpydaddy

That would mean the pump is filling water not compressing air in boiler


----------



## joey24dirt

grumpydaddy said:


> That would mean the pump is filling water not compressing air in boiler


Ok so does that mean I can't have this thing set up on a timer for my morning brew? To be fair though by the time the kids are sorted it's a good half hour anyway.

What was your routine with it @Missy ?


----------



## Tsangpa

The Oscar 1 doesn't have an anti-vacuum valve fitted as standard, so they're not good for running with a timer.

The good news is that there are several vac mod kits and it's apparently an easy job to fit.

Here's one from Elektros https://www.elektros.it/it/en/Oscar_modification_Kit/kit-valvola-antivuoto-caldaia-predisposta.html

They do 2 different types, so you'd need to check which one fits.


----------



## joey24dirt

Tsangpa said:


> The Oscar 1 doesn't have an anti-vacuum valve fitted as standard, so they're not good for running with a timer.
> 
> The good news is that there are several vac mod kits and it's apparently an easy job to fit.
> 
> Here's one from Elektros https://www.elektros.it/it/en/Oscar_modification_Kit/kit-valvola-antivuoto-caldaia-predisposta.html
> 
> They do 2 different types, so you'd need to check which one fits.


I had read about anti vac. I definitely don't have that but looks like a worthwhile option. Has anyone ordered from elektros before? Just wondered about shipping.


----------



## Missy

I just didn't "lock" the steam wand shut, so no issues ever with needing to open it on switch on... Though I knew it was a potential issue, I guess by not fully closing it that was sufficient.


----------



## Tsangpa

I got my Oscar from them - shipping was spot on. Having said that I used the courier option, after having lived in Italy I wouldn't trust the Italian Post option.

Elektros are good, the downside is that the shipping is about £15, so I'd probably look to see if there are any other bits and bobs you'd need from them to try and offset the cost a bit.


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah I had thought about doing a bulk order from them so may hang on. Although I can knock up a anti vacuum valve no worries, I'd just be missing that fancy copper cup it sits in.

I also don't have the top thread so I'd have to install in into a T piece.


----------



## Tsangpa

Bit of a faff then.

Elekros also have a few Oscar vids on YouTube that you might find useful https://www.youtube.com/user/elektrosTolentino/videos

They're also very helpful if you have any questions.


----------



## joey24dirt

Tsangpa said:


> Bit of a faff then.
> 
> Elekros also have a few Oscar vids on YouTube that you might find useful https://www.youtube.com/user/elektrosTolentino/videos
> 
> They're also very helpful if you have any questions.


Thanks for the info. I need to get a good hour on it to make a parts list and go from there. Still debating whether to go for the fancy steam lever or the slightly cheaper not so fancy steam lever?


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Planning on changing to lever so pointless worrying about it.


great work on this interesting machine







I'm especially interested in the LED pimp mod









and glad to hear about the future plans


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> great work on this interesting machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm especially interested in the LED pimp mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and glad to hear about the future plans


Thanks mate. I'm getting excited to have it finished but I know I'm a long way off.


----------



## joey24dirt

Well last night I got myself a little bit tipsy and geared up to order a load from espresso solutions. Luckily I couldn't get logged on haha.

Looking from the parts diagram I can order the £70 steam lever kit as apposed to the £150 kit. From there change a couple of fittings and it will be converted to a ball type steam arm rather than the fixed swivel banjo type. Try again tonight or tomorrow


----------



## rob177palmer

I've often worked up after drinking and thought "did I REALLY need to buy so much vinyl...??"


----------



## Jony

I use do do it often, now I try not to do it last time was a Holiday,haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Haha yes alcohol and internet shopping isn't usually a good thing. I'd just had enough red to talk myself into buying what I needed ha


----------



## Banjoman

Just a little diversion here - a youtube vid from Seattle Coffee Gear which I happened on last night, on making lungos on a variety of machines. The second machine in is the Oscar, and it produced a very nice lungo. Just a bit of fun (isn't it all!):


----------



## MildredM

Jony said:


> I use do do it often, now I try not to do it last time was a Holiday,haha


I thought this was a riddle, having not read the previous post


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> Just a little diversion here - a youtube vid from Seattle Coffee Gear which I happened on last night, on making lungos on a variety of machines. The second machine in is the Oscar, and it produced a very nice lungo. Just a bit of fun (isn't it all!):


'Hi Gail . . . !' That voice!


----------



## Banjoman

MildredM said:


> 'Hi Gail . . . !' That voice!


I know! And she's not nearly as irritating as usual on this vid. You should see her (or not!) on the macchiato vid.


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> I know! And she's not nearly as irritating as usual on this vid. You should see her (or not!) on the macchiato vid.


Hehe! I don't think there's a vid I haven't seen of those two







 In the early days (of looking at machines) I was all set to go off to Seattle!


----------



## Banjoman

MildredM said:


> Hehe! I don't think there's a vid I haven't seen of those two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the early days (of looking at machines) I was all set to go off to Seattle!


Yes I've seen quite a few of them too. Gail is great, the two of them together, a bit too much! I'm sure a trip to Seattle would never be a wasted journey. Would love to head out west some day!

(Do you think everyone's gone to church?)


----------



## joey24dirt

Sorry I've been to waterbabies with the boys. That's my church


----------



## joey24dirt

So does anyone know my password for espresso solutions? I really want to get these bits ordered haha


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> So does anyone know my password for espresso solutions? I really want to get these bits ordered haha


Ireallyreallyreallyloveyoupalyourmybestestbuddyintheuniverse

(You did say you were a little drunk?!)


----------



## Jony

Sure do is password 0000


----------



## Missy

Jony said:


> Sure do is password 0000


No that's my card PIN. And the number for Mildred's voicemail (don't ask me how I know that one)

Suppose that doesn't preclude it from being his password, but they usually need to be 6 digits.


----------



## joey24dirt

I had done the password reset three times and it still wouldn't work.


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> No that's my card PIN. And the number for Mildred's voicemail (don't ask me how I know that one)


Thanks, I couldn't remember it. Thought it was 1234 same as my cc!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Quick update. Password at espresso solutions has been reset so I now have access to my account again, just need to get a little bit drunk again 

The new check valve turned up...










Hopefully it will be the right spec for the machine.

Also decided to treat the boiler to some new bling...










Neoprene jacket with some sticky insulation tape should do the job nicely.

Going nicely so far. A lot slower than my usual pace but it's mental at home currently so has to be expected.

Right then where's that bottle of gin and my bank card


----------



## joey24dirt

Well trying my hardest to order from espresso solutions but the website seems to be struggling. Could one of you fine lot just try the website and see if it's not just me


----------



## Jony

Right now it's not connecting on my Mac


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Right now it's not connecting on my Mac


Yeah so something going on their end. So annoying. I had £3 left to go to get free delivery and then it crashes. I'll try again in an hour. Thanks


----------



## Jony

What only £3 haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> What only £3 haha


If you order £100 and over its free delivery. I was at £70 so didn't want to waste £7.50 on delivery haha. I had £3 left to get to £100


----------



## joey24dirt

BOOM!! Finally managed to complete the order.










Will be nice to get the fancy steam lever fit into place.

Edit.. not really sure why it's duplicated everything. Hopefully I've only been charged for what I wanted


----------



## grumpydaddy

This two at a time thing seems to be catching


----------



## Missy

Whoo!

Like the jacket too, very fetching and none-crumbly.


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Whoo!
> 
> Like the jacket too, very fetching and none-crumbly.


Turned out ok didn't it?! I have spare if you need any for yours


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> Turned out ok didn't it?! I have spare if you need any for yours


I'd rather borrow some spare sanity! I've got bits of coffee machine all over the kitchen and the kids/hubby are due back


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> I'd rather borrow some spare sanity! I've got bits of coffee machine all over the kitchen and the kids/hubby are due back


Oh no. Keep calm, grab a box and continue later lol


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> Oh no. Keep calm, grab a box and continue later lol


Im done until I get some answers and some calcinet. At which point I'll be going all breaking bad....


----------



## Rakesh

Only just seen this thread but looking forward to seeing what cool mods you can get done on this little beast. It has great potential for heavy modding so no doubt you will have some fun with it!


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Only just seen this thread but looking forward to seeing what cool mods you can get done on this little beast. It has great potential for heavy modding so no doubt you will have some fun with it!


Hopefully it will be a cracker. Paint is nearly done. Need to figure out leds and then decide where the dimmer mod can go.

I've been wondering about the opv kit that's available and if it's worth doing so I'll need to do some more research.


----------



## lake_m

Definitely worth doing Joey. An OPV means that you can run the extraction pressure lower than the pre-set 9-10 bar (or whatever the factory is set to), and do some taste experimenting. I've adjusted mine down to 7.5 bar for the beans I'm currently using and go for a longer extraction time.


----------



## joey24dirt

I wondered though if I get the same effect with the dimmer mod? But then actually when I think about it, the last few times on the DTP I have ran the pump at say 50%, the pressure has still got up to opv it just took longer to get there.

I guess I'm ordering the kit then haha.


----------



## lake_m

I can see I've missed a few of your posts, you've been busy with the DTP!









Ideally what I would like to do if I had the bottle to rip into my machine, is bring the OPV (or equivalent needle valve) outside the machine and make it dynamically adjustable 'on the fly'. Like a poor mans version of a Manual Paddle GS3. Would need some piping mods but quite do-able in theory.


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> I can see I've missed a few of your posts, you've been busy with the DTP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally what I would like to do if I had the bottle to rip into my machine, is bring the OPV (or equivalent needle valve) outside the machine and make it dynamically adjustable 'on the fly'. Like a poor mans version of a Manual Paddle GS3. Would need some piping mods but quite do-able in theory.


Yeah did you see the dimmer I installed? It slows it right down so you get just one massive preinfusion then can ramp it back up as and when you want. You could give that a go. Fit it temporary as a trial to see what it performs like.


----------



## joey24dirt

So the prep and the primer went really well. Top coat and clear coat not so well. It reacted with something so looks terrible. Thankfully I have only done the drip tray in the finish so it's only that which needs rectifying.

So I'm thinking do I go back to lego case idea?

Do I make some sort of steel case?

Or the option I like the best, do I find out about getting it powder coated?

I actually love the look of the case in matt black primer so would really dig that finish. It just depends on cost.

Do we have any powder coaters on the forum in need of some skateboard items haha!!??


----------



## joey24dirt

So, I've emailed a few local powder coat firms to see if they can help with the paint on this case. Fingers crossed it won't cost too much.

Today is a total whiteout...










Being a mobile worker, my firm wants us to stay safe on the roads. So I'm taking the executive decision to drive the 1 mile to my local site, and work on my coffee machine until it clears  better stay safe and all that.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one, should have it all sorted by close of play


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Nice one, should have it all sorted by close of play


Yep. Aim is it get the solenoid and group head cleaned and rebuilt, then I'll be happy


----------



## joey24dirt

Well this is me for the day now


----------



## Banjoman

Where did the coffee machine go? (I'm guessing it's still snowing there too.)


----------



## joey24dirt

So found this little grub screw on the back of the brewhead










Any ideas about its purpose?


----------



## joey24dirt

Banjoman said:


> Where did the coffee machine go? (I'm guessing it's still snowing there too.)


In various bits scattered from here to home. We have a good amount of snow here it's lovely.

Heard back from a powder coat firm. They can't help so not really sure what to do other than try again with paint.


----------



## ohms

I was also thinking about ordering an OPV for my Oscar II. The ~ €50 cost is putting me off, though!


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> I was also thinking about ordering an OPV for my Oscar II. The ~ €50 cost is putting me off, though!


Is it from elektros? Might be worth ordering together to save the postage hit


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> So found this little grub screw on the back of the brewhead
> 
> Any ideas about its purpose?


Isn't that one of the jets?

That's off the top of my head, trying to picture that grouphead in exploded parts!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jets? Lol should I know what that is?

Also do you know where the giglars go? I'm going to make some.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Is it from elektros? Might be worth ordering together to save the postage hit


Yeah, from Elektros. Are you planning on ordering anything else? I was considering a naked portafilter. Not sure if anyone else is interested in buying an OPV too?


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Yeah, from Elektros. Are you planning on ordering anything else? I was considering a naked portafilter. Not sure if anyone else is interested in buying an OPV too?


Yeah I might do. I'll have a look when the kids are in bed and we can sort something out.


----------



## joey24dirt

Good day had by all. Got a load of bits stripped off and cleaned, not that it needed much. It was all in pretty good nick. Longest job was getting the baked on coffee residue from where the old group gasket was.

Then at 2pm I got sent home to "stand down" lol. I'm on call tonight so I'm guessing they are expecting the sh#t to hit the fan through the night... I hope not.

Anyway a couple of photos...










Grouphead cleaned up ready for new gasket.










New seals on solenoid valve
























I even took the time to strip down the ulka pump as it was suspected as being faulty. To be honest it looked ok with a little bit of wear on the end of the piston. Nothing that would worry me too much. The check valves were intact so I happily reassembled.

I'm hopeful that the suspected pump "weakness" was down to that knackered check valve I mentioned a few posts back. If that was allowing water to return back on itself then it would give faulty pump symptoms.

Fingers crossed for another snow day tomorrow so I can get the boiler and pipework shot back in


----------



## ashcroc

Nice going. Is it my imagination or is the shower screen looking a little bit hinky?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Nice going. Is it my imagination or is the shower screen looking a little bit hinky?


Not sure what hinky is but yeah I think so. Do you mean worn out? I'll likely get an IMS replacement when it's complete anyway to match the basket I've just received.


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> Jets? Lol should I know what that is?
> 
> Also do you know where the giglars go? I'm going to make some.


Yeah mate, they mount just behind the flux capacitor. Straight swap for the cobutator on the wankle.

The jets are allen key headed grub screws with various small hole openings to increase/allow pressure flow through the group head and other parts depending on your machine model etc! You can change them out too affect flow, volume and so on and so on etc etc.


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Yeah mate, they mount just behind the flux capacitor. Straight swap for the cobutator on the wankle.
> 
> The jets are allen key headed grub screws with various small hole openings to increase/allow pressure flow through the group head and other parts depending on your machine model etc! You can change them out too affect flow, volume and so on and so on etc etc.


Ah brilliant I'll take a look at it later.

Haha giglers, they are a real thing. Like little inline restrictors but I wasn't sure about where they went.


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> Ah brilliant I'll take a look at it later.
> 
> Haha giglers, they are a real thing. Like little inline restrictors but I wasn't sure about where they went.


Giglers and jets are the same thing then eh 

Nice one!


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Giglers and jets are the same thing then eh
> 
> Nice one!


Ahh the penny has dropped now. I'm so dumb.


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> Ahh the penny has dropped now. I'm so dumb.


Not at all mate, it's like a different language eh.

Careful if you want to remove them. The brass Allen sockets get rounded out really easy if you wrench off them, then you're knackered - drilling and retapping with helicoil repairs is the only way out, unless you fancy a new group head.


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Not at all mate, it's like a different language eh.
> 
> Careful if you want to remove them. The brass Allen sockets get rounded out really easy if you wrench off them, then you're knackered - drilling and retapping with helicoil repairs is the only way out, unless you fancy a new group head.


I'll see how it goes. Give it a nip up before slackening off has worked wonders for me in the past so fingers crossed it will for this, if tight of course 

How's your machine going? Hoping to make a handle for mine soon. Should look pretty sweet. Can't wait to get it built back up


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> I'll see how it goes. Give it a nip up before slackening off has worked wonders for me in the past so fingers crossed it will for this, if tight of course
> 
> How's your machine going? Hoping to make a handle for mine soon. Should look pretty sweet. Can't wait to get it built back up


To be fair they shouldn't need swapping out really. Worst case just an acid descale. Works a treat. Anyway.....!

Aye the Machine is going great. Had some heat and shots through it now so will pull the body off and retighten everything again shortly.

Makes a belting shot and the steam power is next level. I'm a total convert to the power of an HX machine. Steams milk in about 5 seconds. Mental.


----------



## joey24dirt

Achieved what I wanted to do tonight. Boiler back in. Had to use ptfe tape for the fittings as I couldn't find my thread gunk. It's pretty tidy so I'm happy enough providing it doesn't leak.










Well, time to pack up and head to bed.


----------



## ashcroc

Shouldn't be long before it's making coffee again by the looks of things.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Shouldn't be long before it's making coffee again by the looks of things.


I just need to figure out what to do with the paint. I don't want to wreck it.


----------



## Tsangpa

joey24dirt said:


> I just need to figure out what to do with the paint. I don't want to wreck it.


If paint and powder coat is a no go have you considered vinyl wrapping the panels? Here's a cheesy roll of the stuff on ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/322184510513?chn=ps&adgroupid=54682298551&rlsatarget=pla-466931251567&abcId=1133906&adtype=pla&merchantid=113797512&poi=&googleloc=9046888&device=c&campaignid=1058607774&crdt=0

Then there's always the fun issues of chasing the bubbles out of the finish.


----------



## joey24dirt

Tsangpa said:


> If paint and powder coat is a no go have you considered vinyl wrapping the panels? Here's a cheesy roll of the stuff on ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/322184510513?chn=ps&adgroupid=54682298551&rlsatarget=pla-466931251567&abcId=1133906&adtype=pla&merchantid=113797512&poi=&googleloc=9046888&device=c&campaignid=1058607774&crdt=0
> 
> Then there's always the fun issues of chasing the bubbles out of the finish.


Yeah I had considered that but it would be a pain getting it right. I'm desperately looking round work for a casing I could use haha. Or I like to make things from pallets and scaff boards. Would definitely be unique 

I brought the plastics with me today to consider painting, but we're having too much fun in the snow...


----------



## Missy

That's why my parcel is stuck at the depot. You've got lots of snow over that way!


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> That's why my parcel is stuck at the depot. You've got lots of snow over that way!


I jumped in one drift and it was nearly up to my nips!! Nice image for all you guys sitting down for lunch.


----------



## joey24dirt

Didn't get any coffee stuff done in the end. However we did built an 8ft high igloo!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Update!! We have a working machine!

Made my first drink after the rebuild this morning. The shot tasted pants and the milk didn't have enough microfoam, but Rome wasn't built in a day. Need my scales back from work and then I can start to play about. Could do with a final descale also.

















Initial thoughts are that I'm going to love this machine, maybe not to DTP levels but we will see haha

Checked for leaks and all good apart from a leaky group gasket, which is new, but an old new one. I've ordered some new new ones so hopefully they fix the leak. Think I ordered spacers too.

Machine would definitely benefit from a dimmer mod. I have a spare so I can get that on and do some tests.

Looking forward to seeing what's possible with this


----------



## Missy

Whoop! Well done!


----------



## J_Fo

Great job dude, looks fantastic!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jon_Foster said:


> Great job dude, looks fantastic!


Thanks. It's way off finished. Currently sat in the black primer with a messed up matt black drip tray lol.

I think I'll live with paint for now. I've got some mods I want to do so I'll get them done, and then think about the finish. There's some hydrodip places near to me so I might gather some quotes.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks. It's way off finished. Currently sat in the black primer with a messed up matt black drip tray lol.
> 
> I think I'll live with paint for now. I've got some mods I want to do so I'll get them done, and then think about the finish. There's some hydrodip places near to me so I might gather some quotes.


Ooh you could get a really nice woodgrain effect with that.


----------



## J_Fo

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks. It's way off finished. Currently sat in the black primer with a messed up matt black drip tray lol.
> 
> I think I'll live with paint for now. I've got some mods I want to do so I'll get them done, and then think about the finish. There's some hydrodip places near to me so I might gather some quotes.


Looks pretty decent already to me! Really enjoying watching the process, cheers!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Ooh you could get a really nice woodgrain effect with that.


Haha yes. The firm I've looked at had done some wood effect alloy wheels!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jon_Foster said:


> Looks pretty decent already to me! Really enjoying watching the process, cheers!


Thanks man. The pictures are making it look better than it actually does. I think I'll stick to matt black when I get it done though. Add some stainless for the drip tray and it should bling it up a bit.


----------



## J_Fo

joey24dirt said:


> Haha yes. The firm I've looked at had done some wood effect alloy wheels!


Oh man, please, please, MAKE IT LOOK LIKE MY OLD ATARI


----------



## joey24dirt

Jon_Foster said:


> Oh man, please, please, MAKE IT LOOK LIKE MY OLD ATARI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32539


Joystick for the steam lever!! Haha awesome


----------



## J_Fo

I know, it's perfect!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Well just made a quick cup of brown slop  the learning curve is real!!

So firstly, I'm ok just leaving this on for a few hours at a time aren't I? The shot temp is way hotter than what I'm used to with the DTP. Do I need to purge water before I pull a shot or are we good to go? When I do purge, water shoots out of the pf.

Secondly, how the heck do you get microfoam with this thing?!

I know it's only my second go but going off the DTP results I expected better sooner haha 

Back to square one then.....


----------



## Missy

Water shoots out of the portafilter? In what way? Round the edges?

I tend to not have the portafilter in to purge, usually use it to rinse the portafilter (like it's under a tap) just a second or two was fine for me until it stops steaming.

And how cold does the DTP make coffee?!? Is it a cold brew system?

I wonder if the bigger basket shows up tamping and distribution flaws more?


----------



## joey24dirt

The water comes out of the spouts at breakneck speed and gushes past the drip tray to the sides. It's like the pressure in the boiler is making the initial purge fly out. I'll try it again without the pf in place. I may even chop a hole in it tonight so I can see what's going on. I manage fine with the classic at work.

The DTP makes coffee that is definitely cooler so I guess I'll need to try and learn coffee all over again, but at a higher temp. Has anyone fit a pid to one of these before?

So @Missy when you had it did you just leave it on for a few hours at a time? I've noticed now it's been on for a few hours and up to temp it will pump water for a few seconds. Is this to cool itself a little?


----------



## Missy

Yep on in the morning off at night, it just keeps ticking over. I assume it loses a little water occasionally as the pump kicks in then off again infrequently.


----------



## kennyboy993

Yeah you can leave a hx on as long as you like - eventually it will find an equilibrium between the boiler heat cycle and the heat losses from the group - assuming it has a thermosyphon loop.

You must do the purge or 'cooling flush' as it's usually called in hx world.... especially after it's been sat for a while.

Flush until the flash boiling water has stopped coming out and then you're ready - with the pf out so it's easier to detect.


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah you can leave a hx on as long as you like - eventually it will find an equilibrium between the boiler heat cycle and the heat losses from the group - assuming it has a thermosyphon loop.
> 
> You must do the purge or 'cooling flush' as it's usually called in hx world.... especially after it's been sat for a while.
> 
> Flush until the flash boiling water has stopped coming out and then you're ready - with the pf out so it's easier to detect.


Thank you. I've done it with both and it makes sense now. I'm so used to just running hot water into my cup to get things heated up. Obviously I don't need to with this.

Any tips with steaming? I nailed it first time with water and fairy, but with actual milk I'm rubbish haha


----------



## Missy

Steaming? Pray to every god you can think of and hope for the best...

Don't open the steam all the way.

You could use the water to heat the cup, but without the portafilter in. Though you'll want to rub the cup clean as you may get bits of coffee in.


----------



## kennyboy993

Ha steaming is amazing eh. You have approx 2litre boiler don't you so should be similar to my ecm if you're running same pressure.

4 hole tip could be crazy at high boiler pressure - do u know what you're running at?


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha steaming is amazing eh. You have approx 2litre boiler don't you so should be similar to my ecm if you're running same pressure.
> 
> 4 hole tip could be crazy at high boiler pressure - do u know what you're running at?


I have no idea. It is 2litre though. I may install gauges at some point just so I can see what's what. Currently a 3 hole tip but I've ordered a complete steam lever assembly so not really sure what it will come with. I'm also only using a small amount of milk in a 12oz pitcher so possibly not helping myself 

I'll have another go with the steam soon. Currently trying to comfort a poorly child and get the Tesco shop ordered


----------



## ohms

Got an email to say the Elektros order has been dispatched! Going by the weather here, honestly not sure when it'll arrive, though..

Not that i'm using my Oscar just now, my grinder has decided to grind coarse coffee at it's finest setting, for some unbeknown reason. Cheers, Eureka.


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Got an email to say the Elektros order has been dispatched! Going by the weather here, honestly not sure when it'll arrive, though..
> 
> Not that i'm using my Oscar just now, my grinder has decided to grind coarse coffee at it's finest setting, for some unbeknown reason. Cheers, Eureka.


Yeah they will get here when they get here. Thanks for the update. Going to move to your grinder thread to discuss that


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a little shuffle about last night...










The wife wasn't keen but I'm sure it will be ok once it's been in a while. When it kicks in on its own for a few seconds didn't go down well.

"I thought you just turn it on when you want to make a coffee?"

Erm no dear it stays on for a while, like most of the day lol

The DTP will come to work with me, although I will have to get a spouted pf for it. The demand gets high so I'll have to start splitting the shots 

Should probably take the Oscar to work for its speed but we will see. I want to get used to it at home first.


----------



## kennyboy993

I love the tick tick tick of a hx throughout the day...... sat there, boiling hot, not doing anything..... it's the inefficiency of a by gone era 

I'm sure you won't regret having the Oscar at home - once dialled in your shots will be superb


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> I love the tick tick tick of a hx throughout the day...... sat there, boiling hot, not doing anything..... it's the inefficiency of a by gone era
> 
> I'm sure you won't regret having the Oscar at home - once dialled in your shots will be superb


The shot I had last night was great to be fair so I'll dial further. I just ruined it with milk haha.


----------



## joey24dirt

Managed to make a couple of drinks today, I even got brave and steamed and pulled shot at the same time!! It's such a beast. Nevermind beast from the east, this is the beast from the north east!!

Anyway after a couple of YouTube vids I think I'll be able to get the hang of the steam, but will take time I'm sure.

Thanks Missy for giving me the opportunity to try this machine out. Definitely no regrets here


----------



## Banjoman

Poor DTP looks very small and unloved at the back. You're a fickle man Joey


----------



## joey24dirt

Banjoman said:


> Poor DTP looks very small and unloved at the back. You're a fickle man Joey


Haha it's coming to work with me so will still be loved.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

joey24dirt said:


> Update!! We have a working machine!
> 
> Made my first drink after the rebuild this morning. The shot tasted pants and the milk didn't have enough microfoam, but Rome wasn't built in a day. Need my scales back from work and then I can start to play about. Could do with a final descale also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial thoughts are that I'm going to love this machine, maybe not to DTP levels but we will see haha
> 
> Checked for leaks and all good apart from a leaky group gasket, which is new, but an old new one. I've ordered some new new ones so hopefully they fix the leak. Think I ordered spacers too.
> 
> Machine would definitely benefit from a dimmer mod. I have a spare so I can get that on and do some tests.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what's possible with this


Looking good mate. Can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## joey24dirt

I must get to bed, but first thought I'd share a couple of ideas with you guys. Basically mimicking what I did with the DTP.

Dimmer mod. There's an absolutely perfect location for this with minimal effort

















Should allow for a little bit of preinfusion without causing too much trouble.

Next is the obligatory LED install. Pictured is one LED hooked up to three LR44 batteries. Should look pretty cool with four LEDs in a row


----------



## John Yossarian

Hi Joe,

Hard work pays off (sometimes







).

Very impressive results!

Waiting to see the Oscar in its full glory and do not let anyone stealing it away from you (as it has just happened







).

Cheers,

John


----------



## joey24dirt

Well a quick update.

The shower screen has failed. It shoots a jet through one point which destroys the puck. I'd ordered one anyway so hopefully that won't be too long. Still waiting on my steam lever kit to arrive too.

I'd also got all my tools out last night ready to tackle some of the mods. But my work phone rang at 11pm. Called out until 4am. Guess I'll try again tonight


----------



## Missy

Oh dear. You've broken it! 

Called out in all that horrid rain doesn't sound much fun.


----------



## joey24dirt

I'd post the picture of what I do but nah.... haha not very nice.

Yeah possibly tightened it up too much so hopefully the new one will arrive today. I NEED COFFEE!


----------



## joey24dirt

Knackered shower screen pin hole (more like nail) causes the shot to run very watery, then it thickens up and finishes off ok. Not too bad with milk considering so I can limp along until the screen arrives.


----------



## rob177palmer

joey24dirt said:


> Knackered shower screen pin hole (more like nail) causes the shot to run very watery, then it thickens up and finishes off ok. Not too bad with milk considering so I can limp along until the screen arrives.


Loving the blue espresso travel mug in the background!


----------



## joey24dirt

rob177palmer said:


> Loving the blue espresso travel mug in the background!


You might be on to something there ??


----------



## rob177palmer

Getting 'em hooked young?!!


----------



## rob177palmer

At least then I suppose there will be three against one in your household when it comes to arguing for a kit upgrade


----------



## joey24dirt

rob177palmer said:


> Getting 'em hooked young?!!


Haha nah more like me for work. I think I may get ridiculed to say the least!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Quick update on mods. I'm still waiting for the steam lever kit to arrive. By the time it does I'll be too used to the standard valve I'm betting!

This morning I ordered a new pump. After thinking it could've been a faulty check valve I'm having my doubts again, so amazon prime and new one here on Saturday. Hopefully it reduces the noise also. It's a bit like a rattly old bus at the moment.

The new screen improved the water flow, but I'm still getting leaks around the group gasket even though it's unused. I'm guessing if they have been sat for a while they start to go a bit hard? New ones are on the way though.


----------



## gsisr

Order a musica steam tip and you'll be suprised!

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

It was too cold to be in the shed on the lathe so decided to make the LED strip for the downlights.










Testing with some LR44's bunged together










Didn't even measure these holes so I'm surprised how even they are!!

















Massive improvement and when the paint is done and I have a stainless drip tray, it will make it pop even more.

All I need to do now is install some sort of voltage dropper and then wire it up into the on/off switch 

Fingers are tightly crossed that my steam valve kit arrives today. Nearly two weeks now I've been waiting.


----------



## joey24dirt

I must stop doing this!! I need to get to bed earlier.

Anyway OPV and new pump....










and while I was in there I chucked in that spare dimmer...










I'll take some more pics and details later. Most likely when the anti-vac valve and steam lever shower up.

Now time for sleep..........zzzzzz


----------



## jimbojohn55

This really is an epic rebuild and tech/mod - who needs sleep anyway


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> This really is an epic rebuild and tech/mod - who needs sleep anyway


I do now I'm awake again. thanks to mini me for the wake up call haha


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> I do now I'm awake again. thanks to mini me for the wake up call haha


Told you it needed a new pump! And to rub it in my kids are in bed still...

(Though to be fair they are in my bed and the small one is whacking me with a plastic dragon, it's kissing me apparently)


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Told you it needed a new pump! And to rub it in my kids are in bed still...
> 
> (Though to be fair they are in my bed and the small one is whacking me with a plastic dragon, it's kissing me apparently)


Yeah it sounded ok but then when under load struggled. I did notice when swapping them over that the internal check valve was set different, so I wonder if that was anything to do with it. The new one is much better, and quieter 

Enjoy your mother day kisses 

Me and the eldest are making pain au chocolat for this mummy.


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would just like to point out that after your kids grow up the dog takes on full responsibility for waking you early - mostly at 4am this week, you have been warned, and in a strange way it was the kids that insisted we get her- btw we love her to bits


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> I would just like to point out that after your kids grow up the dog takes on full responsibility for waking you early - mostly at 4am this week, you have been warned, and in a strange way it was the kids that insisted we get her- btw we love her to bits


Aw yes I remember our family dog before I moved out and had the kids. 3am is obviously the new 8am


----------



## Stanic

correct me if I'm wrong, but the potential flow from activated OPV goes back in the pump intake? smart


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but the potential flow from activated OPV goes back in the pump intake? smart


Yeah it just goes back round for another go 

I haven't had chance to try it yet, hopefully soon


----------



## ohms

I was up till 4am too, installing my OPV. All done now, though! (Had issues with the no water indicator). Have you got a desired pressure in mind?


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> I was up till 4am too, installing my OPV. All done now, though! (Had issues with the no water indicator). Have you got a desired pressure in mind?


Oosh!! 2am for me lol. Dedicated!! Glad you got sorted ok. Pressure wise I'll have to see if it's actually set at what it says it is. I can play about with the dimmer though so I may just leave it as is.

The new pump has made a huge difference. I have a rattle though so need to find out what that is.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Oosh!! 2am for me lol. Dedicated!! Glad you got sorted ok. Pressure wise I'll have to see if it's actually set at what it says it is. I can play about with the dimmer though so I may just leave it as is.
> 
> The new pump has made a huge difference. I have a rattle though so need to find out what that is.


Yeah, the little guy just had his vaccinations and had a bit of a fever - so I was going 10mins of work then holding him for half an hour.. rinse and repeat, haha.

First time I've taken this machine apart though - super simple to work on, easy access - I'm sure I'll get some more mods done in future! I'll try dialling it in tonight and see how I go at 8 bar.


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Yeah, the little guy just had his vaccinations and had a bit of a fever - so I was going 10mins of work then holding him for half an hour.. rinse and repeat, haha.
> 
> First time I've taken this machine apart though - super simple to work on, easy access - I'm sure I'll get some more mods done in future! I'll try dialling it in tonight and see how I go at 8 bar.


Ah yes may as well if you're up with the nipper. Best of both worlds


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Ah yes may as well if you're up with the nipper. Best of both worlds


Yeah but it means working in silence - not so easy! Did you get your leak sorted?


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Yeah but it means working in silence - not so easy! Did you get your leak sorted?


I'm not sure yet. I'll try tonight as I've got a blind basket (forgot it came with one) that will give the group seal a good test. Seemed ok earlier but I was distracted with the boys


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally here!! Parts for steam lever plus anti-vac kit. I can finally use the smart plug and get the beast on a timer.


----------



## joey24dirt

Last night was way too cold again for lathe work so I started to fit the new parts. Knocked up the anti-vac valve and installed the wifi plug so I can get the machine fired up nice and early without needing to worry....










I'll probably add a bit of pipe to the end to direct the spurts.

I also had a go with the steam lever mod. Unfortunately I'm one fitting short. I though I could use the one off the original steam valve but the fitting is machined into the body! Doh!

So I ended up fitting the new steam arm. It's bloody huge.... and 4 holes are insane! Definitely need to practice more with milk.










I'm finding my shots are crazy hot. I don't know if something is wrong, or I'm just used to the DTP being much cooler. I haven't managed to pull a shot that would stand up to the DTP yet. Hopefully it's just operator error


----------



## John Yossarian

Hi Joe

i have been away but followed your progress. Great achievement so far







.

I cannot remember whether Oscar had a boiler pressure manometer. I think not. Can you play with the pressure stat and see whether this could help you with the temperature? Do you need to flush a lot? Do you have "dancing bubbles" for long? I am sure you will

soon get to your great shots.

Cheers

John


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> i have been away but followed your progress. Great achievement so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I cannot remember whether Oscar had a boiler pressure manometer. I think not. Can you play with the pressure stat and see whether this could help you with the temperature? Do you need to flush a lot? Do you have "dancing bubbles" for long? I am sure you will
> 
> soon get to your great shots.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


I have to flush for about 5 seconds to get rid of the excess steam. I'm not really sure what's normal for a HX machine 

There's no gauge but I could rig one up. I quite like the idea of getting something digital in place for constant monitoring.


----------



## kennyboy993

5 seconds not uncommon for HX Joey

Not sure about the Oscar but my HX is best at 'flush n go' method ie flush and then lock pf and pull shot straight away


----------



## kennyboy993

From the little I know about Oscar I read they run quite hot - which would explain the mega steam!

Advantage of that is that you've got more room to play with in the cooling flush and when you get the hang of it can vary it for different beans/different temps. Also means you'll have a quicker rebound time


----------



## joey24dirt

Cheers Kenny. I use the flush and go method, sometimes forgetting the flush and jumping straight to go 

Its definitely a learning curve with this one, I just wish I had a bit more time to play about with it.

The smart socket was definitely a worthwhile upgrade. Switched the machine on from the in-laws house 15 miles away today. Had a huge chuffy on when I got home and found the machine all warmed up and ready to go.


----------



## joey24dirt

I've switched pitchers for a bit. Moved from the 12oz to the 20oz and found it way easier and more controlled to steam. By no means perfect, but a huge improvement to what I have been making.









I'm still finding I'm getting some grinds through into the cup. I didn't really get this with the DTP  sure it's fine.

I've got my spare steam wand ready to take to work. There I'll size the threads and get an adapter to convert the steam lever 

Obviously with this mod it will leave the hole for the steam knob looking a bit strange so I'm thinking of making a new front panel. Piece of skateboard perhaps


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I've switched pitchers for a bit. Moved from the 12oz to the 20oz and found it way easier and more controlled to steam. By no means perfect, but a huge improvement to what I have been making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still finding I'm getting some grinds through into the cup. I didn't really get this with the DTP  sure it's fine.
> 
> I've got my spare steam wand ready to take to work. There I'll size the threads and get an adapter to convert the steam lever
> 
> Obviously with this mod it will leave the hole for the steam knob looking a bit strange so I'm thinking of making a new front panel. Piece of skateboard perhaps


That strap & it's shadow don't half make it look like you've cut a bit out of your kuksa. Had to zoom in to double check!


----------



## joey24dirt

Little update. All the extra little parts arrived that I needed for the conversion so I managed to squeeze in a little bit of me time.

I had bought a lever for a different NS machine as it was cheaper to do it that way and then make up the little extras as I needed.

I had to drill and tap the body to accept the 1/8bsp to 3/8bsp adapter. This adapter also needed modifying so bunged that in the lathe. This is the valve complete...










This is is fit to the machine










I'm undecided about lever orientation and might even order a different lever handle.

All I will say is this thing is terrifying in. So much steam power especially when coming from a DTP. It's like having 4 dtp's on steroids!


----------



## Missy

You're a brave man!


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> You're a brave man!


It's brutal. Took about 4 seconds to do milk in the 12oz pitcher. I need to figure out the cam on the lever handle as the shape will dictate how much steam I get..... I think.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> All I will say is this thing is terrifying in. So much steam power especially when coming from a DTP. It's like having 4 dtp's on steroids!


You get used to it!

As such, I no longer steam and pull a shot at the same time, it's just too quick sometimes.


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> You get used to it!
> 
> As such, I no longer steam and pull a shot at the same time, it's just too quick sometimes.


I'm hoping that's the case. My theory is that with a knob to turn I will be hitting different levels of steam, whereas a fixed lever will be consistent even if I'm not


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I'm hoping that's the case. My theory is that with a knob to turn I will be hitting different levels of steam, whereas a fixed lever will be consistent even if I'm not


I thought the theory behind a lever was quicker off.


----------



## kennyboy993

How long are your cooling flushes Joey?

Even for a big boiler HX that looks steamy to me - possible it's running a bit hot and high pstat?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> I thought the theory behind a lever was quicker off.


Yeah that as well


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> How long are your cooling flushes Joey?
> 
> Even for a big boiler HX that looks steamy to me - possible it's running a bit hot and high pstat?


Usually about 5 seconds to flush to what I deem as done. I'll do a video later if you think it would help?


----------



## kennyboy993

Yeah that would help. How long idle before you have to flush 5 seconds?

If possible can you do a vid after 5 min idle and another after an hour?


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah that would help. How long idle before you have to flush 5 seconds?
> 
> If possible can you do a vid after 5 min idle and another after an hour?


Should be able to. I'll just set some reminders in my phone


----------



## Kyle T

Just found this thread. It has been awesome to read through. Takes me back to when I refurbished my mazzer!


----------



## joey24dirt

Kyle T said:


> Just found this thread. It has been awesome to read through. Takes me back to when I refurbished my mazzer!


Tinkering is definitely a passion of mine. Just reminded me actually, I could do with sorting some bearings for my mazzer.


----------



## joey24dirt

I haven't posted here for a while, mainly because I haven't had time to work on the mods. I grabbed a couple of hours tonight though to finish off the LED mod






Basically used an old 240v 3-pin transformer to run the leds. Had to break into the box to get the circuitry out, then wire it up to suit. Forgot to take photos unfortunately.

The video shows the new black box that houses the transformer.

Couple of pics of the finished leds...


----------



## joey24dirt

Well I came down this morning and found the leds have burnt out haha. Try again later then


----------



## joey24dirt

Attempt number 2.

Did my research this time and worked out the correct circuit instead of bodgering it

















Much neater than before. Fingers crossed it stays lit in the morning









I've also fit the giglers or whatever they are called (strange name). I had to tap out the inlet and outlet ports on the group head but it's brass so it was a piece of p*ss to do.

As soon as they were in I tested the machine. Very strange. Hardly any purge needed and much colder shot. Hmm not too chuffed about that. My mistake though. While fitting the giglers some of the water in the system leaked out, I forgot to bleed up the machine so the water wasn't flowing properly. Ran loads of water through and now machine is performing much better


----------



## joey24dirt

The lights are still working  win !!


----------



## Stanic

That's so cool

Every machine should have those


----------



## Missy

Wow! It's becoming something extremely special!


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Wow! It's becoming something extremely special!


Do you know what, I bloody love it. I just want to get everything done that I think I want, then I'll figure out getting the paintwork done. Cheers Missy


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> That's so cool
> 
> Every machine should have those


When you pull a shot now, it lights everything up so you can see all the lovely colours coming through.


----------



## joey24dirt

I think the next thing I'll buy is a shower screen. IMS do two versions. One is a standard style and the other is a teflon coated screen. I'm just wondering if it's worth getting the teflon or not? It's about £10 more


----------



## Banjoman

Looking fab - could we have a vid to keep us happy?


----------



## joey24dirt

Banjoman said:


> Looking fab - could be have a vid to keep us happy?


What of? The shot as it's coming through?


----------



## Stanic

I've seen pictures of the coated screens wearing out rather quickly but am not sure if it were the teflon ones or other type of coating..I'd stick with uncoated


----------



## Banjoman

joey24dirt said:


> What of? The shot as it's coming through?


That would be good, with the spotlights on of course.


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> I've seen pictures of the coated screens wearing out rather quickly but am not sure if it were the teflon ones or other type of coating..I'd stick with uncoated


That was my first thought also. Thanks mate


----------



## joey24dirt

Banjoman said:


> That would be good, with the spotlights on of course.


Quick vid of the steam as the espresso vid was terrible haha






There must be a better way than going through YouTube for video uploads?!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Quick vid of the steam as the espresso vid was terrible haha


Steamy video











>


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Steamy video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can embed . . .


Is there a way of just uploading through tapatalk app like I do with a photo?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Is there a way of just uploading through tapatalk app like I do with a photo?


Can I phone a friend?

I don't know about TapTalk!


----------



## filthynines

Starting to look like something out of Robot Wars!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Any advice here. Upgraded to IMS shower screen and now my pucks end up like this...










Not entirely sure what's going on. I've upped my dose from 17.5 to 18.5 to see if that helps but nothing so far.


----------



## kennyboy993

Can u post a vid of shower screen with water running through Joey?


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Can u post a vid of shower screen with water running through Joey?


Yeah I'll do one later. It's a little bit spluttery and certainly not like pictures I see of perfect raindrops.


----------



## kennyboy993

Was it decent rain drops on previous shower screen?


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> Was it decent rain drops on previous shower screen?


It was one of those wire mesh screens and I can't remember what it was like haha. I'd heard something about lining up the screen so it opposes the holes on the distribution plate. Might drill some more holes in that to see if it helps


----------



## John Yossarian

This picture does not do justice to all your efforts so far Joe.

Was the shot good despite the craters in the puck? When such things happen people talk about tamping. I assume that your tamping routine is fine and the only other culprit could be uneven water distribution coming out of the shower screen. When without the filter holder does it look even?



joey24dirt said:


> Any advice here. Upgraded to IMS shower screen and now my pucks end up like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure what's going on. I've upped my dose from 17.5 to 18.5 to see if that helps but nothing so far.


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> This picture does not do justice to all your efforts so far Joe.
> 
> Was the shot good despite the craters in the puck? When such things happen people talk about tamping. I assume that your tamping routine is fine and the only other culprit could be uneven water distribution coming out of the shower screen. When without the filter holder does it look even?


Thanks for the reply John. Yeah the water flow is all over the place with both handles. I might strip out the giglers and see if that makes a difference, or I could start to use the dimmer I've fit to slow the flow down. Imagine a hose pipe through a colander haha


----------



## joey24dirt

This is the IMS screen










And this is the standard mesh screen










There's 6 holes on the distribution plate and you can pretty much see 6 lines of water coming out. Seems like the flow is too much coming through there


----------



## kennyboy993

I tend to agree Joey - feels like it's too much flow.

Did u end up testing brew pressure? Not sure how the Oscars are set or if have opv etc


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> I tend to agree Joey - feels like it's too much flow.
> 
> Did u end up testing brew pressure? Not sure how the Oscars are set or if have opv etc


I haven't yet. I got an opv kit for it which is meant to be set to 10bar, but I suppose that could have failed or not set right. Looks like I'm setting up a test rig haha


----------



## jj-x-ray

Is the screen too tight? We've been discussing this for gaggia classics. Needs carefull adjustment of the holding screw tension.... Dunno if that's the same on the Oscar


----------



## joey24dirt

By design, this can't really go too tight. If left loose then it's likely to work is way off. Next step is to remove giglers I think. See what that does. I'd rather leave them in place if I can though.

I could always mod the screen










I'm thinking open up the recess and then add more holes


----------



## hotmetal

https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/gicleur

I had to laugh (or 'gigle'?) when I read the Wiktionary and it said 'Synonym "sprinkleur" ' haha, it's like '°Allo Allo" and the picture of the fallen Madonna with the big boobies ...


----------



## joey24dirt

Little bit rough and ready










Made sweet f all difference. Next phase isn't so funny. Giglers coming out although I can't see that making it better. If anything the will slow the flow down more.


----------



## joey24dirt

Possibly fixed the flow issue. The 3-way valve was getting a lot of attention on other forums. Thanks Kenny for bringing it to my attention.

This is my current coil layout










From what I've seen online it has to be flipped around like this










Water flow is much better. Haven't ran it at temperature so I'll do that later and compare. I might have to bung those holes I drilled haha


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Possibly fixed the flow issue. The 3-way valve was getting a lot of attention on other forums. Thanks Kenny for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> This is my current coil layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen online it has to be flipped around like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water flow is much better. Haven't ran it at temperature so I'll do that later and compare. I might have to bung those holes I drilled haha


Look on the bright side. At least you can braise brass. 

Any idea why flipping the OPV would make a difference?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Look on the bright side. At least you can braise brass.
> 
> Any idea why flipping the OPV would make a difference?


None whatsoever haha I can't figure it out. The wiring is also flipped so it could've been holding it in an incorrect position. The test will be later when I pull a shot. From the strip down photos it was in that position when I got it, so chances are it's been like that for a long time.

And yes, I'll need to dig out the brazing rods haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Pulled a shot. No more pitting in the puck and it's almost choked the machine, so I'll have to adjust the grind. Shower effect much better.

Interestingly, I checked an elektros instructional video to get a peek of a new solenoid valve










It shows the orientation different to how I originally had mine.

The other thing I noticed is they have it wired in different to mine. If I have it like they have, I get gushing water. If I leave it how I have mine currently it works as normal. Very strange indeed


----------



## joey24dirt

Not updated for a while and have a question. On Sunday, when resting up my poor old fella and having a little sofa nap, I heard a huge burst of steam from the Oscar. I leaped up, gave a yelp, and made it into the kitchen to see steam coming from the inside of the machine. This stopped after a few seconds and then resumed normal operation.

Since then though the machine pumps more water into the boiler on idle. I can also hear a small hissing noise. I've took the cover off and think the noise is from the safety valve, makes sense really. So looking at safety valve/pressure stat replacement I think.

Elektros list the standard set up and also an upgraded 'SIRAI' pressure stat/safety valve.

Anybody with experience of these kits? They look cool but I have no idea why they are available 

Reliability possibly? All advice welcome.


----------



## spoxehub

joey24dirt said:


> Not updated for a while and have a question. On Sunday, when resting up my poor old fella and having a little sofa nap, I heard a huge burst of steam from the Oscar. I leaped up, gave a yelp, and made it into the kitchen to see steam coming from the inside of the machine. This stopped after a few seconds and then resumed normal operation.
> 
> Since then though the machine pumps more water into the boiler on idle. I can also hear a small hissing noise. I've took the cover off and think the noise is from the safety valve, makes sense really. So looking at safety valve/pressure stat replacement I think.
> 
> Elektros list the standard set up and also an upgraded 'SIRAI' pressure stat/safety valve.
> 
> Anybody with experience of these kits? They look cool but I have no idea why they are available
> 
> Reliability possibly? All advice welcome.


Wouldn't have thought you'd need to replace the pressurestat tbh. MOre likely just the safety valve assembly, possibly vacuum valve too - on my NS this is all in one sub assembly anyway. The hissing I get is often the vac valve not reseating quite right. Goes away after a bit. Had one steam WHOOSH while in operation, but good to know the pressure safety valve works!


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> Wouldn't have thought you'd need to replace the pressurestat tbh. MOre likely just the safety valve assembly, possibly vacuum valve too - on my NS this is all in one sub assembly anyway. The hissing I get is often the vac valve not reseating quite right. Goes away after a bit. Had one steam WHOOSH while in operation, but good to know the pressure safety valve works!


Vacuum valve should be ok as it's new (famous last words) when I move that strange cup around the safety valve the noise changes so I'm getting a slight leak there, this explaining the addition request for water/pressure drop.

I'll maybe just replace that safety valve if it's available on it's own. I know they do the kits with it all also.


----------



## prezes

@joey24dirt sorry for bringing back an old thread but I've got the same issue with the craters in the puck, especially after fitting IMS screen. Did you ever manage to get to the bottom of it ?


----------



## cuprajake

Dont think hes that active on here anymore bud


----------



## prezes

That's a shame. I was hoping he did get to the bottom of it


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

prezes said:


> @joey24dirt sorry for bringing back an old thread but I've got the same issue with the craters in the puck, especially after fitting IMS screen. Did you ever manage to get to the bottom of it ?


If you notice this after fitting a new shower screen, try loosening a tad - it needn't be tight - or torturing it slightly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you notice this after fitting a new shower screen, try loosening a tad - it needn't be tight - or torturing it slightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I tried that although by design you can't overnighted the screen on this machine. I am trying to play about with aligning it with the holes but it doesn't make a huge difference


----------



## Missy

As the previous owner of this machine, It doesn't make a huge difference to taste if I recall correctly. I upgraded to a "prettier" Machine I'd been ogling for a while rather than because I wasn't happy with the Oscar (and frankly there were times I wished I hadn't switched for the pretty!) Have you tried to see if you can reduce the internal pressure? I seem to remember there was some discussion about when the denting was taking place too.


----------



## DavecUK

One of the problems with the IMS screen may well be the lack of resistance to flow. The standard screen would prevent the jets firing out as badly as that. You might well find reverting to the standard screen is better and I'm not sure the taste will be any better with the IMS.


----------



## prezes

Thanks for your help. I refitted the original screen which to be fair is quite tired now so might need to get a new one anyway. It seems to be flowing a bit better but still far from perfect.

with regards to the pressure I fitted the opv valve few days ago set to 9bar.


----------



## DavecUK

prezes said:


> Thanks for your help. I refitted the original screen which to be fair is quite tired now so might need to get a new one anyway. It seems to be flowing a bit better but still far from perfect.
> 
> with regards to the pressure I fitted the opv valve few days ago set to 9bar.


 You have to remember that whatever you set the expansion valve too doesn't affect things so much...the pumps still going to chuck out water at a much higher rate until pressure builds and as pressure builds then the flow rate reductions of the pump curve take effect and the expansion valve dumps the excess. I believe most of this cratering will be happening as the portafilter initially fills. I suspect apart from fitting the original shower screen there is not much you can do.


----------

